# WICD with no or blank wpa_supplicant.conf?

## Silent-Hunter

I installed WICD as per the instructions, but it has weird problems, with net.wlp59s0 failing to start, although WICD connects anyway. The problem is rpcbind. I'm trying to use CDE, and ToolTalk won't start. I had this problem ages ago but I forgot how I fixed it. I think it involved wpa_supplicant.conf.

Should I put some kind of stub config in there to hand things off to WICD? Or is WICD supposed to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file?

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Silent-Hunter wrote:*   

> Should I put some kind of stub config in there to hand things off to WICD? Or is WICD supposed to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file?

 

I am using wicd and I did not create a wpa_supplicant.conf file. Also, I don not have any net device in my init scripts:

```
# rc-status | grep net

 netmoun
```

Have you had a look at the article on wicd on the gentoo wiki?

Cheers!

----------

